# ready yet?



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

starburt's due date is unknown, amber fluid, i can reach around her tailhead, udder is half full, hasnt really sunk down yet, peeing a bunch. what'ya think?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

one more pic. if she is ready, she's only having one, maybe two.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i can reach around her tailhead, udder is half full,


If she is filing up in the udder... I would think she will be kidding within a month... anyway.......tailhead does look quite prominent..


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats how my doe Emmy looked- and 2 weeks later-Attraxion was born-Her bag just swelled up within 1 day-I knew it was time- Id also say a month or so.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

2/3/ 2005 just noticed......is your camera date set wrong>? :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

a month! - geesh, idk if i could wait that long, i wont be in state at that time....


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, she's my only FB boer doe, and she's bred with a huge 
FB Boer Buck. :drool: can't wait.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> a month! - geesh, idk if i could wait that long, i wont be in state at that time....


Oh man....do you have someone that can keep an eye on her? When you go on vacation?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, i have a knowledgable person assigned there.

today, she looks totally different, her tailhead and sides are sunk in, her vulva is VERY long (never seen one that long (i'm usually at school when they kid :roll: ) and get this......bloodshot eyes, weird right?

i went ahead and separated her, just in case, and to make sure nobody beats up on her. and wanted to do a urinalysis for ketosis, i went out to the barn and got in the pen with the test strip, ready to pounce, i sit down and immediatly she pees. i know, i'm lucky, didnt have to wait more than 30 secs. and she came back negitive. --i lost a doe last year to ketosis so i decided i will test them all before kidding.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I say she sounds close ...... no more then a couple days if that. 

Is she streaming amber mucus or just a little on her vuva?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

just a little here and there, about 2-3 inches hanging amber fluid whenever i go in there, she seems very content and quiet, i like her this way opposed to the normal 'rush her for the food!' 


i think im gonna go give her some selenium -vit e gel, and a tail trim so it doesnt get too messy when she does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope she is that close....  .......and has it before you go on vacation..... :hug:  :thumbup:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow-shes pulling an Emmy on you!!! I hope you have good luck with her- The tension just builds doesn't it?-------------then POP!!!! babies!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so true...........heathersboers..........so true........


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> 2/3/ 2005 just noticed......is your camera date set wrong>?


....yes...it is. i set it last week, but the darn thing keeps switching,it's not a very good camera. a cheap digital kodak.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ah..... ha....I knew it....LOL ... it is weird...that it won't keep the date right ...but as long as it works...right...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep, it takes pictures. i'll want to get a nicer digital one next year that zooms.!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

went and check on her, her vuvla is really puffy- she can't flick her tail without hitting it :shrug: never seen it before....

i sat down with her and she got up, water, pee, stretch, bit of hay, grooms legs, stretch, pees, and lays down......she repeated this 2 times while i was in there....she's gettin those babies into position...i think its going to be earlier than a month for sure.

I want goat babies.

happy turkey day! -or ham


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yep, it takes pictures. i'll want to get a nicer digital one next year that zooms.!


that would be real nice to have...... 

wow ...katrina....does sound like.... she may be getting closer..It looks like it will be within a month for sure....LOL .  .......real soon..... could be within 24 hours or sooner...I hope.... :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i wouldnt mind a few kids, i had to go adjust the heat lamp though, it was really cold. i could see her breath. but its warming up a bit now, if she does have them within 24 hours then i'll probably put some kid coats on them,,,,,i'll have to break out the t-shirts, or i could just bring them inside....aww now i want goat kids! i love how cute they are...  

hmmm.....i could name one Macy -were watching the Macys day parade....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what ever it takes to keep them warm......LOL 
 macy sounds like a cool name.....  :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well, i dont think she'll kid tonight (i hope she heard me saying that,,,,'doe's code of honor',,,she must have kids after i say that)

LOL

well, she really dropped her 'load' and her vulva is plain huge , no discharge at (right now 3:00pm)....but ligs are gone and she's made herself a nest and is sleeping.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

you'll have kids before you know it! (But it might seem like forever, just a fare warning).


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

crossing my fingers that it is soon!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah last kidding season was so great though. they all kidded one day before their due dates.  i like that.

too bad i bought the doe after she wa bred. and she was running with the buck for a while. oh well, i luv kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It will be.....really soon  :sun: :girl: :girl:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It will be.....really soon 
Toth- You reminded me of a fortune teller.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Toth- You reminded me of a fortune teller.


Oh..........OK.....LOL :sun:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

you guys are too nice.... :girl: :girl: --thanks toth, kinda freaky though, like a fortune teller..... I was telling her last time i was out their "Now Star. You are making me come out here to check on you every two hours, so i expect two healthy FB doelings, that you will take care of without complain, cuz i dont wanne bottle feed them during winter okay?" -she stared and me and sneezed. luckily the flying snot missed me...lol i exagerrated that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> you guys are too nice.... :girl: :girl: --thanks toth, kinda freaky though, like a fortune teller..... I was telling her last time i was out their "Now Star. You are making me come out here to check on you every two hours, so i expect two healthy FB doelings, that you will take care of without complain, cuz i dont wanne bottle feed them during winter okay?" -she stared and me and sneezed. luckily the flying snot missed me...lol i exagerrated that.


your welcome.... I'm not a fortune teller...by any means....LOL ...  It is just what I pray..... she will give you ....unless you want bucks....I can change my order..... :shades:  :ROFL: 
I hope your doe listens......bottle babies can be alot of work especially if... it is a ...really cold winter....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

haha "i can change my order" --that's funny, i wish it where that easy. I bet keren would want to with all the bucks she is getting. I am trying to expand my fullblooded does anyway, so i can a.I for fullblood kids.

i hope she listens too, the winter has been mild, its 28 degrees now, -without windchill...so 15 degrees. but either way i dont want bottle babies, during school and winter. uck. but i will do it if i have to.!
gonna go check her again...

question how many times do you check on your soon to be mothers? -if you dont have any moniters>? (mine broke. darn)


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

With does that are like, a couple weeks away I check them morning, lunch, evening and late at night before I go to bed (like, 10 or 11). 

Once they either hit 140 days or the first one out of a mob kids, I do the same checks but I also do a middle of the night like 3am or so check. 

If a doe looks like she might be thinking of doing something, I check every 1-2 hours. Once I know for sure that she is in labour, I try not to leave. 

I dont have a monitor, I really really want one of the ones with video as well, but theres no power in my kidding shed and its too far from the house anyway.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks keren. i check her ever 3-4 hours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> haha "i can change my order" --that's funny, i wish it where that easy. I bet keren would want to with all the bucks she is getting. I am trying to expand my fullblooded does anyway, so i can a.I for fullblood kids.
> 
> i hope she listens too, the winter has been mild, its 28 degrees now, -without windchill...so 15 degrees. but either way i dont want bottle babies, during school and winter. uck. but i will do it if i have to.!
> gonna go check her again...
> ...


 I knew you didn't want to change that first order ...LOL.....if they are looking quite close or acting strange...I usually check ...like what your doe is doing......every hour or two.........If she is pawing .....getting up and down alot.....I usually check every 1/2 hour.... :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I dont have a monitor, I really really want one of the ones with video as well, but theres no power in my kidding shed and its too far from the house anyway.


Boy...I ...to wish I had a monitor ....it would be so much easier....Having no power sure doesn't help any....

Question ......keren .......do you have to deal with alot of poisonous snakes?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Nah, not in the sense of them bothering the livestock. I have had one ram, one foal and one kid I suspect die of snakebite over the last, I dont know five or six years. Its not exactly like its an every day occurence. Although, now that summer is here I usually have a Brownie in the backyard every 2 to 3 weeks, keep a shovel by the back door :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> usually have a Brownie in the backyard every 2 to 3 weeks, keep a shovel by the back door


 Oh my..... :shocked: I... am glad to hear ....you don't have a major problem with the livestock and snakes...but wow ...now I worry about you..... :shocked:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Nah, its ok I am used to it. Grew up with it so ... 

Plus if you wear boots and jeans Australian snakes cant poison you - because they have grooved teeth rather than hollow - so the jeans will let them bite you but the venom doesnt get in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Nah, its ok I am used to it. Grew up with it so ...
> 
> Plus if you wear boots and jeans Australian snakes cant poison you - because they have grooved teeth rather than hollow - so the jeans will let them bite you but the venom doesnt get in.


 really..........they have grooved teeth? Quite unusual ...........but good for you... I am glad that wearing those things protects ...you.... I guess it isn't wise... to wear shorts..... :shocked:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

And yet ... we Aussies have a thing for shorts and thongs in summer ... 

Just so no one gets the wrong idea ... thongs as in foot wear, not underwear


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> And yet ... we Aussies have a thing for shorts and thongs in summer ...
> 
> Just so no one gets the wrong idea ... thongs as in foot wear, not underwear


 :ROFL: so you do know what a thong...thong...is...LOL :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that's what i was think when i read it...that could be awkward. lol :question:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, imagine if you wore the wrong thong in the wrong place ... 

Okay, so I think you call them flip flops over there ??


I think this thread has been hijacked slightly ...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep flip flops usually. 


naw,not hijacked star has been relaxing in the stall for today, eating and sleeping, lots of tail twitching. nothing special no discharge, swollen though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yeah, imagine if you wore the wrong thong in the wrong place ...
> 
> Okay, so I think you call them flip flops over there ??
> 
> I think this thread has been hijacked slightly ...


Ooo....that could be a bad thing...yep...flip flops....and thongs...here.....foot wear...LOL 



> naw,not hijacked star has been relaxing in the stall for today, eating and sleeping, lots of tail twitching. nothing special no discharge, swollen though.


 Wow she hasn't had them yet? the way she was acting.... and showing the signs....I am real surprised... :scratch:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah so am i! her vulva was like 5inches long and she was showing classic signs; nesting, stargazing, urinating, restless, not eating as much, strecthing, bloodshot eyes etc...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It has me puzzled..as well :scratch: ...just keep checking on her..... :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Not ready yet!*

ligaments are back. she's not ready yet!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh don't you hate it when those ligaments seem to come and go like that. :GAAH: 

I am in the same boat as you now, as I have 2 does in the kidding barn at day 144 & 145.

I do hope she kids soon for you and wishing you nothing but an easy kidding with healthy babies! :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks! wishing the same for you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is not being very nice.....stressing you out like that... :scratch:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

okay went to fill up her bucket just now and i noticed her eyes.... 'very' bloodshot, a little runny and she looks like something might have gotten in them? 

i got some updated pics of her tonight. no udder development, a little swollen, ligs are there.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha!

she's like CHEESE!! in the first picture

and in the second shes like.NOW LEAVE ME ALONE!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes i love her toothy grins! lol. she's missing one tooth though, so she looks like a hillbilly goat.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Hehe, she looks humungious with itty bitty legs :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes i know, i was at a bad angle, not a glamour shot. lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Katrina .....I don't know if I should say ..she is getting close ... :wink: ...because when I do she doesn't pop...LOL  


I don't know if I am seeing it right??? but....it looks like in the 1st picture....she has bottle jaw....?
Does anyone else ....see that .???.... :?  I could be wrong?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that's what i thought when i saw her first, but she just has -super- long hair...everywhere! just hair probably 3+ inches of the stuff!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow Katrina....I am glad you checked..... :shades: ....And I am very relieved ... :help: :shocked: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, i wormed her just in case, and her eyelids are dark. 

I dont think she'll have them for a while...i think...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

well that is good...........I would say.. shave her beard /chin area ...but ...I know how cold it can be....LOL .....It might make her lower jaw start to chatter....LOL  :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol, i need to get everyone a haircut when its spring...cant wait for spring!  sad huh? winter began 2 months ago and i'm already whining...lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't blame you.. :wink: ..........."but you do live in Alaska".....brrrr....LOL :shocked:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> lol, i need to get everyone a haircut when its spring...cant wait for spring!  sad huh? winter began 2 months ago and i'm already whining...lol


lol winter isn't even officially here yet and I'm already whining  can't wait for spring.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

we all get "the bad weather blues"....LOL. :help: let me out.... I need a nice sunny spring day....and then we complain .....it is way to warm ..and it's back to square one.. :ROFL: ...
it always seems like spring... is not long enough.... I swear it skipped spring last year ....and went from cold winter....directly to summer heat.... :shocked: Then I said "Come on winter...again".... :doh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol yeah. well i think she might go tonight!!!!


she has discharge, no ligs (she better not be playing a trick), and sunk in, so....hoping for doe kids tonight!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she sounds like she is getting real close now... :thumbup: ...Come on girl.... pop ........LOL Ok I will be expecting good news by tomorrow....LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

bo kids yet, discharge though.......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ray:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

haha, half of winter here is rainy fall, I start whining September and don't stop til May . . . .we have a 2-3 month snow period. . .but still. . . . :roll:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Katrina, How is she doing today? Wow when my does have the long discharge, they normally go in a matter of a few hours.

As for the bottle jaw look. All my goats "puff up" and it looks like that when it is cold. Just feel it am make sure it is hair and nothing more. 

She looks very happy and very proud that she is driving you crazy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> As for the bottle jaw look. All my goats "puff up" and it looks like that when it is cold. Just feel it am make sure it is hair and nothing more.


Lori........It's like goose bumps ....from being cold ....LOL ....... :ROFL:

Katrina how is your doe today???


----------

